# Alpenföhn Brocken auf So. 1155



## W3SSI (16. Januar 2011)

*Alpenföhn Brocken auf So. 1155*

Frage: ich hab mir den i52500k samt mainboard bestellt...weis einer von euch vllt ob mein Alpenföhn Brocken weiterhin passt ich hab im netz noch keine neue kompatibilitäts liste gefunden!!! 

DANKE SCHÖN


----------



## Powerfull Nameless Hero (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken auf So. 1155*

Alle Kühler die auf den Sockel 1556 passen, passen auch auf Sockel 1155, der Kühler müsste also passen.


----------



## W3SSI (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken auf So. 1155*

danke ich höffe auch mal das es passt, wenn alles da ist poste ich mal rein obs geht!!!


----------



## Corvi (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken auf So. 1155*

mal abgesehen vom passen, is die kühlleistung auch gut genug? 

bei dem brocken test auf gamestar.de steht im fazit: "mit High-End-CPUs überfordert"


----------



## Kaktus (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken auf So. 1155*

Die Aussage des Fazit ist im Grunde einfach nur falsch. Man hätte besser schreiben sollen "Mit CPU die eine hohe TDP mit sich bringen überfordert". Denn die neuen Intel CPUs kommen ja nur mit 95W TDP daher und nicht mehr mit über 100W. Im Grunde schafft jeder billig Kühler das kühl zu halten. Übertaktung ist ja wieder eine andere Geschichte. Da kann man jede CPU auf über 160W TDP prügeln.... und nur fest die Daumen drüken das die Spannungswandler nicht weg schmoren.


----------



## Dommas (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken auf So. 1155*

Back to topic:
Es ging hier legetlich um eine Kompatibelität 

Bei der Kühlleistung gibt es komplett verschiedene Ergebnisse: Es  gib Tests, die meinen er sei stärker als ein Mugen 2 und andere sagen er sei zwar ganz schick aber viel zu schwach. 
Ich denke mit einer TDP von 95W wird fast jeder bessere Zusatzkühler fertig


----------



## Kaktus (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken auf So. 1155*



Dommas schrieb:


> Ich denke mit einer TDP von 95W wird fast jeder bessere Zusatzkühler fertig



Richtig

Und zum Topic.. der passt


----------



## W3SSI (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken auf So. 1155*

Also ich kann mich mit dem kühler nicht beschweren bis jetzt hat er sogar meinen Q9550@4,1 GHz kühl gehalten^^
und wenn ich mir den test auf http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/...nfoehn-brocken-cpu-kuehler/7/#abschnitt_fazit
anschaue is das absolut ein high end kühler. ich betreibe meinen ja auch mit 2 Skyte 1900uim.


----------

